# el lavoro interino



## sebastianolacuenca

Yo cambiaba continuamente empleo, estaba extenuante y desvalorizante , porque no tenia los mismos  derechos de los trabajadores del lugar en que trabajaba.y ademas podian dejarme de el emplo cuando quiereban 


muchas gracias


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

sebastianolacuenca said:


> Yo cambiaba continuamente empleo, estaba extenuante y desvalorizante , porque no tenia los mismos  derechos de los trabajadores del lugar en que trabajaba.y ademàs podìan dejarme del empleo cuando querian
> 
> 
> muchas gracias


----------



## sebastianolacuenca

eres la mejor !


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

haha de nada! Espero te sea de ayuda! Que tengas suerte en tu examen!


----------



## yaya.mx

sebastianolacuenca said:


> Yo cambiaba continuamente empleo, estaba exhausto/cansado/harto? y desmoralizado? , porque no tenía los mismos  derechos de los trabajadores del lugar en el que trabajaba.y además podían dejarme (me suena raro, tal vez correrme o despedirme)  del empleo cuando quisieran.
> 
> 
> muchas gracias


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Querian y quisieran son equivalentes, no es cierto yaya?

ps. pienso que sebastiano quisiera decir algo como "la situaciòn era extenuante/ agotadora y desvalorizante"


----------



## yaya.mx

Ah!!.. No había entendido lo de dejarme ok.. Ya entendí, creo que si estaba bien como dijo IPC, sorry!


----------



## xeneize

Se pueden decir los dos, me parece. También dirías: podían despedirme cuando _hubieran querido_.
"Dejarme del empleo" no me suena..._echarme_, _despedirme_, _cesantearme_ (Argentina)...


----------



## yaya.mx

Es que siendo interino a lo mejor un día lo llaman y al otro no y al siguiente sí..
Por eso como que despedirme o correrme pues no quedan.


----------



## xeneize

Ahhh...cierto
Igual, yo no pondría _dejarme_, sino _apartarme_, por ejemplo, entonces...
chau


----------



## yaya.mx

O tal vez cambiar la frase entera, tipo _me llamaban cuando querían_ o _sólo cuando me necesitaban _o algo así..


----------



## xeneize

Sí seguro, eso sí


----------



## sebastianolacuenca

pero asì tu cambias el concepto  que yo quiero subrayar!


----------



## xeneize

¿Como sería que cambio el concepto??...
Entonces quizás no te explicaste bien.
¿vos que querés decir? ¿no querés decir que de vez en cuando te apartaban del empleo por ser interino?..
Eso es lo que se entiende.
Y entonces queda bien alejar o apartar, según yo...O bien una perífrasis, como puso Yaya.
Otra cosa que no se entiende es lo de "extenuante".
¿Sos vos que estás extenuado, o es lo de cambiar trabajo que extenúa?...
Si es lo primero, tenés que poner "estaba extenuado y me sentía desvalorizado".
Si es lo segundo, pondrías "ERA extenuante y desvalorizante".


----------



## sebastianolacuenca

NO ha cambiado todo el concepto sine el concepto sobre que yo quiero poner la atention

lo que quiero decir es que el mi contracto podria ser no rinovado manana y ellos podrian despedirme cundo querian.


----------



## xeneize

Claro, entonces no ha cambiado nada, lo que decís queda re claro en los ejemplos que te sugerimos, volvelo a mirar, volvete a leer todo, está muy bien explicado.
No me contestaste a mi pregunta, igual...


----------



## sebastianolacuenca

estoy hacendo pratica escribiendo aqui...gracias a todos
(lo he leeido ya...gracias)


----------



## yaya.mx

_Me llamaban para que fuera a trabajar sólo cuando me necesitaban_? 
Te gusta más?
A ver si entendí bien, trabajo interino es cuando te llaman sólo cuando necesitan de ti. Trabajo temporáneo es cuando te contratan por algún tiempo, tipo 2 meses, pero por ese tiempo trabajas todos los días, no?
Igual y es el concepto el que no me queda claro.


----------



## xeneize

Ningún problema.
Metti "apartar" o "alejar", se il lavoro è ad interim, perchè "despedir" o "echar" vengono meglio se si tratta di un licenziamento definitivo.
Eso...


----------



## xeneize

No lo envuelvas aún más, yaya )
Pa mi, _interino_ y _temporario_ son casi sinónimos, ambos son temporarios, pero el interino es cuando suplís la ausencia de otro.
Un profesor es más bien _interino_...
Un trabajo veraniego es más bien _temporario_....¿o no?
Igual, para ambos "despedir" no pega mucho.
Mejor "apartar", ¿no?
Chau


----------



## CarolMamkny

ummm... ahora me toca a mi meter la cucharada:

Yo usaría el verbo "Despedir" solo por que una vez más me parece el más "neutral"... Eso de "echar" suena a que te despidieron de una mala manera.


----------

